# Guess who tried to throw our gun rights away



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Astonishingly, 46 of our United States Senators were willing to give away our Constitutional rights to a foreign power. Here are the 46 senators that voted to give your rights to the U.N.

Baldwin (D-WI)
Baucus (D-MT)
Bennet (D-CO)
Blumenthal (D-CT)
Boxer (D-CA)
Brown (D-OH)
Cantwell (D-WA)
Cardin (D-MD)
Carper (D-DE)
Casey (D-PA)
raccoons (D-DE)
Cowan (D-MA)
Durbin (D-IL)
Feinstein (D-CA)
Franken (D-MN)
Gillibrand (D-NY)
Harkin (D-IA)
Hirono (D-HI)
Johnson (D-SD)
Kaine (D-VA)
King (I-ME)
Klobuchar (D-MN)
Landrieu (D-LA)
Leahy (D-VT)
Levin (D-MI)
McCaskill (D-MO)
Menendez (D-NJ)
Merkley (D-OR)
Mikulski (D-MD)
Murphy (D-CT)
Murray (D-WA)
Nelson (D-FL)
Reed (D-RI)
Reid (D-NV)
Rockefeller (D-WV)
Sanders (I-VT)
Schatz (D-HI)
Schumer (D-NY)
Shaheen (D-NH)
Stabenow (D-MI)
Udall (D-CO)
Udall (D-NM)
Warner (D-VA)
Warren (D-MA)
Whitehouse (D-RI)
Wyden (D-OR)


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sad, sad!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I see a pattern...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

to add a little salt to that wound... U.S. funding for the U.N. 2013 $7.9 Billion...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Makes my a$$ want to take a dip of snuff!

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Makes my a$$ want to do bad things !!!


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Not surprised to see schumer and gillibrand on there. Also interesting to see the list full of liberals.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i knew Franken and Klobuchar voted the way they did.i have written both of them several times and have yet to get a repsonse from either of them.

i wish these politicians wouldnt just vote the way thier party tells them to,and vote the way thier constituants want them to.

but they are more worried about getting party support and not constituant support.

they need to come to the realization that its not the party that pays them,its us thier constituants that pay thier nice salaries and benefits.

i hope the nation(doubt it though) will be smarter at the next election and vote them out and vote in those that are willing to fight for our rights and stick to the oath that they have taken. that oath states that they are going to uphold and protect the constitution of the United States of America.i have never seen a part of the oath that states that they are supposed to destroy the constitution and the country.

but i guess you cant fix stupid

like Forest Gump said "mama alwasy said, stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good post YD, get their names out there for all to see.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> to add a little salt to that wound... U.S. funding for the U.N. 2013 $7.9 Billion...


Maybe we are making a third seat for China..... After all it is their money......


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Atleast we all now have a list of politician due to receive pink slips. Glad to see now of these idiots are from Kansas.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK people there is a list of Senators that need to go away. NOW is the time to start making this kind of anti-America type of thinking a top priority to be removed from office. This starts at the grassroots' level and will require a HUGE amount of work at each State's level. As you can see from the list, both "Colofornia" Democrats are named and I've made it a part of my life to make sure they are not re-elected. I've written six letters to the editor of the States major newspaper, and have yet to be published. Also the local ABC, NBC and CBS stations will not run news stories for the pro gun side unless they can twist a negative out of it. So there lies the challenge, getting the word out and supporting a pro America candidates when the time comes. This applies not only to Senators but also Representatives, not only the Federal level, but at the State and local levels also. We must return our Country to it's root values or our future generations are doomed to live in a third world type Country.

Start now by letting your elected officials know you will not stand for them giving away our rights and if they continue on their current path you will work to make sure they will NOT be re-eleted.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

SGB- I write Franken and Kloubacher weekly and always get a BS response. Im about to pull some shady stuff and use the veteran card and try to get a sit down to cuss them out. Thank God I wont be a MN resident for much longer. I'm going to Montana or Wyoming! Wifes on board even though shes from Florida! But we all need to continue to blitz our senators until they are able to pull their heads out of the a holes and take a deep breath of reality.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I've met Durbin, he is pompous, and you can tell he is nothing but a puppet. Shaking my head at the people that can't do their job properly.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I sent the list of the bad senators to everyone on my email list. Told everyone to forward this list to thier friends in those states to help get the turncoats voted out.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Isn't going against our constitution considered treason? Just wondering.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beerman, give'em hell just don't get in trouble....................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> I sent the list of the bad senators to everyone on my email list. Told everyone to forward this list to thier friends in those states to help get the turncoats voted out.


nice work dw.....................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> Isn't going against our constitution considered treason? Just wondering.


currently only if your a Republican............


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

220- I'd be willing to go to the brig if it means these pricks will leave my Constitutional rights that so many have died to protect are left alone. Maybe our politicians should have the attitude of Nathan Hale "I only regret that I have but one life to lose for my country."


----------

